# Από 'δώ;



## stelingo

In my textbook there is a conversation between two people in a cafe.

Καλημέρα, Παναγιώτη.
Καλώς τη Μαρίνα. Από 'δώ; Σε χάσαμε.

What exactly does the second line mean?
My version:
'Hi Marina. Where have you been lately? We've missed you.'


----------



## Eltheza

Hi stelingo!

_Literal Version:_

'Welcome, Marina! Here? We lost you.'

_Idiomatic Version:_

'Hi Marina! You're here?/You're in these parts? We haven't seen you for ages.'

You often here 'Χαθήκαμε' ('we lost each other' - Passive Voice, Simple Past) said between friends who haven't seen each other for a while i.e. 'we haven't been in touch for ages'.

N.B. I'm not sure the apostrophe is necessary before δω (?)

*Reference for native speakers (whom I hope will comment):*

http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=29049.0

Colloquial speech is so idiomatic! You'll get used to it!


----------



## sotos

stelingo said:


> Καλώς τη Μαρίνα. Από 'δώ; Σε χάσαμε.
> 
> 
> 'Hi Marina. Where have you been lately? We've missed you.'



It seems that a word is missing. Should be "Πώς από 'δώ?", a common expression showing a kind of surprise for the visit. i.e.  "what brought you here?" or "How come you are here?"


----------



## Eltheza

Hi sotos!

Yes, I thought the same!


----------



## stelingo

Yes, you're right. It says Πώς από 'δώ with a comma.


----------



## Eltheza

Then it means like, 'What are you doing here/how come you're here'.


----------



## goonhilly

stelingo said:


> In my textbook there is a conversation between two people in a cafe.
> 
> Καλημέρα, Παναγιώτη.
> Καλώς τη Μαρίνα. Από 'δώ; Σε χάσαμε.
> 
> What exactly does the second line mean?
> My version:
> 'Hi Marina. Where have you been lately? We've missed you.'


Is this book by chance Ελληνικό ΑΑ by chance as I have started out with this book having got a little ways trying to use Linguaphone that was too tough but these books are very good reinforcing language for me but still missing vital dicitionary on idoms and if it was not for this forum I would go nuts trying to find answers/translations for some of the idiomatic phrases that even this textbook or course has !! Glad to find this page bit of a boost to crack some of this stuff which many dictionaries dont bother with. I was even having to take stuff to my Greek Dentist but I was only seeing her about twice a year.
Thanks to all contributors on the greek forum!!


----------



## goonhilly

πώς από 'δώ τέτοια ώρα;
 so this expression would mean 
How have you been doing we have not seen you for some time or such a long time??


----------



## velisarius

Literally it means 

πώς -how
από - from
'δώ - here
τέτοια - such
 ώρα -hour/time

So taken together it's "How come you are here at this time of day?" or more loosely "What are you doing here at this time of day?"


----------



## Grevena

We don't say "απο 'δω" like this, but for starters don't confuse it with "πως και απο 'δω" which is a different question you are not supposed to answer. It's like total nonsense (The question itself, meaning the second one, literally makes no sense but I suggest to not answer. I don't usually. I ignore it and talk about other stuff.) and you should say the story how you did all day before you get to the house. It literally translates to "how and from here" and now you know the confirmation what I am talking about. Usually that's woman's talk. 

The first question refers to origin or place. It's a setence saying where are you from. It literally translates "From here?" meaning "(Are you) from here?". A very good opportunity of a phrase to be proud about your actual village's achievements and immortal spirit with great intelligence.

I know I do.


----------



## Ellada39

I am sorry,
I have heard a lot of people saying that, and plenty of books including it in dialogues! It definitely makes sense and it isn' t  wonan's talk!
Maybe a man would also use the "m" word after it too!

-Πώς από δω? Καιρό έχουμε να σε δούμε!
- Άστα! Είχα πολλή δουλειά![/QUOTE]


----------



## Αγγελος

There seems to be some confusion in the comments.
Από 'δω is a very common expression, meaning 'this way' or just 'here'. Likewise, από 'κει means 'that way' or simply 'there'.
Well-known joke: Από 'δω η γυναίκα μου κι από 'κει το αίσθημά μου = This lady here is my wife and that lady there is my girl-friend.
Of course, από + εδώ or εκεί can also have its literal meaning. Από 'δω το πήρες; = Did you take/buy it from here? Δεν είμαι από 'δω = I am not from around here.
The verb περνώ = pass normally takes the preposition από: Άμα περάσεις από τη Θήβα, πέρνα από το σπίτι να σε δούμε. = Should you ever pass through Thebes, stop by [our] house, so we can see you (=pay us a call). Likewise, έλα από 'δω = come over here, φύγε από κει = move away from there, etc.
Πώς από 'δω;  = What brings you here? is a standard expression, usually expressing pleasant surprise at seeing somebody one did not expect.


----------



## goonhilly

Great translation above and I big help to me on that one and thanks for taking time out


----------



## Timothy1987

Ellada39 said:


> I am sorry,
> I have heard a lot of people saying that, and plenty of books including it in dialogues! It definitely makes sense and it isn' t  wonan's talk!
> Maybe a man would also use the "m" word after it too!
> 
> -Πώς από δω? Καιρό έχουμε να σε δούμε!
> - Άστα! Είχα πολλή δουλειά!


[/QUOTE]

Please use the proper Greek question mark in the future.


----------



## larshgf

I found this sentence in a dialog where a person is introducing his mother for his frinds:
_Παιδιά, από εδώ η μητέρα μου, η Σοφία_
How would you translate _από εδώ _in this sentence? ("this is my mother" / "here you see my mother"?)


----------



## Αγγελος

goonhilly said:


> πώς από 'δώ τέτοια ώρα;
> so this expression would mean
> How have you been doing we have not seen you for some time or such a long time??


No. It means "How come you are here at such an unlikely hour?" The implication is that it is surprisingly early or surprisingly late, not that you haven't seen your visitor for a long time. If someone has a coffee at the local café every day around 12 pm, and one day he comes by at 9 am, the καφετζής may well ask him "πώς από 'δώ τέτοια ώρα;"


----------



## Αγγελος

larshgf said:


> I found this sentence in a dialog where a person is introducing his mother for his frinds:
> _Παιδιά, από εδώ η μητέρα μου, η Σοφία_
> How would you translate _από εδώ _in this sentence? ("this is my mother" / "here you see my mother"?)


This is a standard, though informal way of introducing someone. It does not mean "here you see my mother"; if you literally meant that (e.g. while showing a photograph), you would simply say "εδώ είναι η μητέρα μου". There is a standard joke about people openly having extramarital affairs, "Από 'δώ η γυναίκα μου κι από 'δώ το αίσθημά μου."


----------



## larshgf

_Παιδιά, από εδώ η μητέρα μου, η Σοφία_
How would you then translate the sentence?


----------



## Αγγελος

larshgf said:


> _Παιδιά, από εδώ η μητέρα μου, η Σοφία_
> How would you then translate the sentence?


"Boys/People, this is my mother Sophia."


----------



## larshgf

Ευχαριστώ Αγγελό!


----------



## Αγγελος

The vocative is Άγγελε  as with all proparoxytonous names in -os (Στέφανε, κύριε Παπαδόπουλε, etc.) Think of "Kyri*e *eleison".


----------



## larshgf

👍😊


----------



## Helleno File

Very helpful thread - thanks everyone. 

Does that mean you could also say πώς από 'κει; in a message or phone call? Meaning "how come you're there?"


----------



## Αγγελος

Helleno File said:


> Does that mean you could also say πώς από 'κει; in a message or phone call? Meaning "how come you're there?"


Yes, definitely.


----------



## Helleno File




----------



## larshgf

Two friends (women) in a shop. One are asking for a pulover. The other is asking for a pair of boots.  
The shop assistant says:_ Ωραία, για τις μπότες πάμε από εδώ_
How would you translate this?


----------



## Αγγελος

larshgf said:


> Two friends (women) in a shop. One are asking for a pulover. The other is asking for a pair of boots.
> The shop assistant says:_ Ωραία, για τις μπότες πάμε από εδώ_
> How would you translate this?


“Fine. For the boots, let’s go this way.”
As I said before, από δω _can _have its literal meaning of ‘from here’, but it usually just means ‘over here’ or ‘this way’. Compare _par ici _in French.


----------

